# Hello from Sumrall, MS



## Jpmrmw (Apr 18, 2013)

I am beginning my second year as a beekeeper. Although I do not have much confidence in my abilities as a beekeeper yet, the bees continually amaze me with their gentleness, resiliency, and forgiveness of my blunders.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## djdup (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello neighbor.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome! Enjoy the bees.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! Bees have been keeping me hopping for almost 3 weeks now. I am honored to be involved in this miracle.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome. keep um flying!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to the board! Yelp, honey bees are resilient...but they do have their limits. 

Ed


----------



## Lazy W (Apr 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. you can learn a lot from this forum. Your bees will teach you the rest.


----------



## Jpmrmw (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you for the warm welcome! I have much to learn and look forward to gleaning from all of you. My first year of beekeeping was evidently a success, as my two hives survived the winter in good shape. A local beekeeper helped me get started last year and told me my hives were some of the best looking he has seen this spring. (He has dozens of hives in several locations.) My problem is I am afraid to trust my own judgement, thus I tend to run to him for his opinion before I make most management decisions. This is not fair to him and will slow my from learning from painful but inevitable mistakes.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Shoot, as long as your mentor doesn't mind, ask him all the questions you need to. I'd even think that he enjoys your enthusiasm. As for learning from your mistakes, it's a lot less painful to learn from *other* people's mistakes....even with the help and info that you get you will still have plenty of mistakes of your own to enjoy. 

Ed


----------



## Jpmrmw (Apr 18, 2013)

Well said. Thus far I have called him almost every time I've opened the hives to discuss what I have found. And although he is busier than most, he has always been so patient with me! I currently have two Langstroths, but I am building two TBHs. He knows nothing about them, so I am hitting the books (and this forum) to learn the differences in managing them.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello to you from the chilly Catskills.....


----------

